# Craggy Garden Sunrise ~ Blue Ridge Parkway



## Over Exposed

I have been spending a good deal of time exploring the woods around my new home here in Asheville, NC. I'm very much looking forward to spring reaching the higher elevations and can't wait for the Rhodo's and Laurel to bloom.

Here are a couple from yesterdays sunrise hike at Craggy with the pup....


----------



## myshkin

Really nice. I like the light you were able to capture. Looks like you had a good sunset

I really love that area and you should get tons of photo ops around there. Please post more of the area in here when the weather allows


----------



## Provo

Really nice colors


----------

